# Se me queda el pc pillado cada vez que hago emerge.

## desesperada

Hola a todos.

Tengo un problema y me gustaria poder solucionarlo. Despues de hacer la instalacion siguiendo el manual, y sin tener ningun problema, me encamino a instalar el escritorio. Bueno. Pues cuando hago emerge xfree, empieza a descargar, y en un momento dado se queda el cacharro pillao y no funciona ni el teclado ni na de na.

Si alguien ha tenido un problema parecido y lo ha solucionado que me eche una mano.

Muchas gracias a todos

----------

## rfgarcia

Ante tanta escasez de informacion precisa poco se puede hacer. Por que no pintas los ficheros de log residentes en /var/log/kernel/ y /var/log/everything/ ? 

Pueden ser de una gran ayuda para intentar resolver tu problema.

----------

## Tuxisuau

Revisa...

1. Temperatura CPU.

2. RAM: Que esté en buenas condiciones (emerge memtest86)

3. Discos duros: Modo DMA (no PIO! emerge hdparm hddtemp ide-smart)

Y a ver que tal :)

----------

